# Hi



## girlinsc (May 13, 2019)

I'm just lost in my thoughts I don't know where my marriage is headed or if I want it to continue. We're both in our early 30s, have two kids, and there's been talk of divorce and separations for the past few months neither of us has made an effort to move. I want to work on things but he says he's confused I feel like he's dragging this out I don't feel appreciated, or loved. He told me some things he wanted me to work on and I the same I feel like he's made no effort . This past mother's day I took off on a Saturday he blew me off to hang with his cousin it hurt deep I haven't had a Saturday off since April. I try to talk about counseling but he blows that off and I just feel dumb and used at this point. He keeps saying I love you and our family but I don't know what I want he's been saying this since January and I'm tired of hearing it a decision needs to be made and we've been married for 8 years together for like 13 I don't even know how to leave


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

What kinds of things did you each ask the other to work on?


----------



## girlinsc (May 13, 2019)

Sex, finances, communication


----------

